# Lawyer Recommendation



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I am looking to take a furniture company to court as they supplied me with faulty goods but are not willing to repair or replace the items.
Can anyone recommend a lawyer in the Paisley/Glasgow are who specialises in such cases.
I tried trading standards but they were a waste of time.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

patbhoy said:


> I am looking to take a furniture company to court as they supplied me with faulty goods but are not willing to repair or replace the items.
> Can anyone recommend a lawyer in the Paisley/Glasgow are who specialises in such cases.
> I tried trading standards but they were a waste of time.


Try writing to the Sunday Post


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Try writing to the Sunday Post


Thanks, but have already tried the Judge in the Sunday Mail who wrote to the company but also got nowhere so I'm left with no option other than to take the company to court myself.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Unless you're talking tens of thousands of pounds I'd go with the small claims court! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Unless you're talking tens of thousands of pounds I'd go with the small claims court! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Looking at 4k+ so too much for small claims.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't suppose you paid any of it on a credit card? If so contact your credit card company as they are jointly liable with the supplier.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Don't suppose you paid any of it on a credit card? If so contact your credit card company as they are jointly liable with the supplier.


I paid a deposit of £750 by credit card would this still cover me.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> I paid a deposit of £750 by credit card would this still cover me.


Yes.

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/com...a-deposit-by-credit-card-30838.aspx?Source=MS


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO mate, I would steer clear of lawyers...

Blood sucking parasites that benefit from your case dragging on... See if you can get it sorted by all other methods first...

Best of luck dude...


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> I paid a deposit of £750 by credit card would this still cover me.


YES, even tho you only paid a %deposit by credit card, they will still cover you. Thats why its always worth paying a deposit on anything you buy, using a credit card.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> YES, even tho you only paid a %deposit by credit card, they will still cover you. Thats why its always worth paying a deposit on anything you buy, using a credit card.


Thanks guys, I wrote a letter yesterday and sent it off recorded delivery to the credit card company, I'll just need to wait and see what comes back.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Patbhoy - you should be fine going through credit card company - as silver bmwz3 says, they are jointly liable (even if you only paid £1 by credit card and the rest in cash)

I'm a lawyer though not a court lawyer - Dubbeup I'm sure you didn't mean to make such a sweeping generalisation about lawyers in your post........

P


----------

